# Выписка  на работу после операции



## Волжанин (21 Окт 2015)

Здравствуйте ! 10.06.2015 года мне была проведена операция : Микрохирургическое удаление секвестированной м /п грыжи диска L5-S1 справа , транспедикулярная фиксация L5-S1 позвонков системой Legasy , межтеловой аутоспондилодез кейджем Leopard на указанном уровне . Улучшение состояния почувствовал сразу после операции , боли в правой ноге и поясничном отделе стали намного меньше , за что еще раз большое спасибо бригаде врачей проводивших операцию . 19.06 был выписан из центра и отправлен к себе в больницу под наблюдение врача - невролога . По истечении двух месяцев постоянного ношения жёсткого корсета приступил к выполнению ЛФК и упражнениям по укреплению мышц спины . Занятия стали приносить положительный результат , боль в пояснице и онемение ноги уменьшаются , на моментальный  эффект не рассчитывал , но и такого не ожидал . 24.09.2015 врач оформила документы на комиссию в МСЭ , рассчитывали на продление больничного в виду положительной динамики . Бюро МСЭ закрывает больничный , выписывает на работу с ограничениями - без поднятия тяжестей ,  вынужденной позы , динамических нагрузок , переохлаждения и не годен к работе слесарем (пр. N 302 , приложение 3 , глава 4 ) . На работе по данным требованиям рабочего места просто нет , по основной специальности не годен - итог увольнение по состоянию здоровья . Я конечно понимаю , что не смогу выполнять прежнюю работу в данный момент , но если бы продлили больничный и дали время на дальнейшее восстановление , то смог бы продолжать работать на другом месте предприятия . С данными рекомендациями к работе везде получаю отказ от работодателей , до выхода на пенсию ещё и говорить не стоит . Может кто-то уже сталкивался с такой ситуацией ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Окт 2015)

.


----------



## Волжанин (26 Окт 2015)

Здравствуйте , форумчане ! Может кто подскажет как оформить опровержение заключения  медкомиссии , ведь должна быть какая-то вышестоящая инстанция , или же кроме суда никто не решит этот вопрос ?


----------



## La murr (27 Окт 2015)

Волжанин написал(а):


> Бюро МСЭ закрывает больничный , выписывает на работу с ограничениями - без поднятия тяжестей , вынужденной позы , динамических нагрузок , переохлаждения и не годен к работе слесарем (пр. N 302 , приложение 3 , глава 4 ) . На работе по данным требованиям рабочего места просто нет , по основной специальности не годен - итог увольнение по состоянию здоровья .


А группу инвалидности Вам не установила МСЭ, устанавливая ограничения?


----------



## La murr (27 Окт 2015)

*Волжанин*, я была в похожей ситуации...
Вариантов развития событий в Вашей ситуации видится два: либо больничный продлили бы и, восстановившись, Вы вернулись бы к своей деятельности, либо больничный бы закрыли, но Вам не нужно было предоставлять работодателю рекомендации бюро МСЭ об установленных ограничениях.
Какие действия сейчас Вы бы не предприняли, восстановить Вас на работе захотят навряд ли, увы...

Вообще-то для меня непонятно, как после установки ТПФ через четыре месяца закрывают больничный...


----------



## Волжанин (27 Окт 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> А группу инвалидности Вам не установила МСЭ, устанавливая ограничения?


Здравствуйте ! Нет группу мне не установили , так как в ней и соц.поддержке я не нуждаюсь .


La murr написал(а):


> *Волжанин*, я была в похожей ситуации...
> Вариантов развития событий в Вашей ситуации видится два: либо больничный продлили бы и, восстановившись, Вы вернулись бы к своей деятельности, либо больничный бы закрыли, но Вам не нужно было предоставлять работодателю рекомендации бюро МСЭ об установленных ограничениях.
> Какие действия сейчас Вы бы не предприняли, восстановить Вас на работе захотят навряд ли, увы...
> 
> Вообще-то для меня непонятно, как после установки ТПФ через четыре месяца закрывают больничный...


В настоящее время , после обращения в страховую компанию и прокуратуру стали открываться непонятные для меня факты - оказывается бюро МСЭ никому  никаких рекомендаций не предписывало и в больницу ничего не отправляло , лечащий врач -невролог и понятия не имел о том , что мне была проведена реконструктивная операция , из описания врача-нейрохирурга она этого не поняла , больничный лист мне закрыла именно она . Ограничения по работе и Пр.302 п.3 гл.4 мне установила врач-профпатолог , у которой я вообще никогда на приёме не был , она находится в другой больнице и не знакома не со мной ни тем более с моими документами ,с которыми обязана была ознакомится для вынесения своего диагноза , этот диагноз по её просьбе и написала в моём заключении терапевт . В данный момент ищут какую-то возможность для отмены своих решений , вынести вердикт они смогли сразу , а по сути признать свою ошибку не считают возможным . Но даже если они и отменят своё решение добровольно , в чём есть сомнения , то суда всё равно не избежать с работодателем .


----------



## La murr (27 Окт 2015)

Волжанин написал(а):


> ...лечащий врач -невролог и понятия не имел о том , что мне была проведена реконструктивная операция , из описания врача-нейрохирурга она этого не поняла , больничный лист мне закрыла именно она...


Вот корень зла.
Именно врач-невролог пишет заключение для МСЭ.
Не вникнув в суть, она определённо извратила ситуацию...
Дальше всё развивалось, как снежный ком.
Защищайте свои интересы, Волжанин.
Скорее всего, суда не избежать.


----------



## Волжанин (27 Окт 2015)

Это точно , суда не избежать . Судиться придётся сразу с двумя ответчиками , 5 ноября должен быть на комиссии в центре профпатологии , но сказали что и при положительном заключении медкомиссии кроме суда никто не может отменить решение , но уже будет немного легче .


----------



## Биолог (27 Окт 2015)

Волжанин написал(а):


> как оформить опровержение заключения медкомиссии


никак..в комиссии несколько человек, тем более имеется профпатолог, всё бессмысленно, и всё будет правильно со стороны здравоохранения, необходимо было настаивать на инвалидности, всё равно ведь чувствовали что работать не сможете а группу в любое время можно снять, восстановление длительное у кого год у кого полтора, по суду замотают плюс иски немало денег стоят.
Главная удача, хорошо сделанная операция, желаю выздоровления! а работу слесарем вы всегда найдёте, восстановитесь и найдёте, оформляйте инвалидность.


----------



## La murr (27 Окт 2015)

Биолог написал(а):


> ...оформляйте инвалидность...


Оформление инвалидности = потеря работы -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/8004/page-2#post-147076


----------



## Биолог (27 Окт 2015)

Светлана, здравствуйте!


Волжанин написал(а):


> Бюро МСЭ закрывает больничный , выписывает на работу с ограничениями - без поднятия тяжестей , вынужденной позы , динамических нагрузок , переохлаждения и не годен к работе слесарем


Андрея уже выписали, с отметкой о профнепригодности, но об этом никто не ставит в известность, инвалидность кажется был бы выход, мне предлагали вторую группу, но я отказалась, потом правда пожалела, работала бы на ставку,не напрягаясь, получала денежек ещё чуть-чуть, опять время было бы на бассейн и лфк, а так маета страшная, а первое время после больничного ад кромешный..к выходу с больничного надо подготовиться  все по разному себя чувствуем.


----------



## La murr (27 Окт 2015)

*Биолог*, Лариса, здравствуйте!
Именно невозможность обеспечить сотрудника условиями, указанными в ИПР (индивидуальном плане реабилитации инвалида) даёт право, обеспеченное законом, увольнять сотрудника.
На моём предприятии нет лёгкого труда.
Отсюда вывод: будет группа - до свидания!
У Андрея, получается, не профнепригодность, а озвученные бюро МСЭ рекомендации о предоставлении ему работодателем облегчённых условий труда.
Их ему предоставить не могут, как мы поняли, следовательно, наступило увольнение.
Для него инвалидность не выход...


----------



## Волжанин (27 Окт 2015)

Света , Лариса ! Большое спасибо за поддержку и советы , но сдаваться не привык - РУССКИЕ НЕ СДАЮТСЯ ! Из любой ситуации всегда есть выход , нужно только правильно и вовремя его распознать . Конечно признание врачом своей ошибки это что-то ООчень невозможное , доказать практически не возможно , но попытка , как говорится - не лишнее. Пока встану на учёт в ЦЗ , какое-то пособие , а там посмотрим что делать дальше . Сам понимаю что вся эта беготня по инстанциям , перегрузки и стрессы могут только ухудшить состояние , но я пока аккуратно и без нервов . Разбить каменную стену наших чиновников можно только ихним же лбом . Чем всё закончится напишу . Ещё раз СПАСИБО !


----------



## Волжанин (30 Окт 2015)

Добрый вечер ! Подскажите что значит - хронические заболевания опорно-двигательного аппарата с нарушениями функций 2-3 степени ?


----------



## Волжанин (1 Янв 2016)

Здравствуйте, форумчане! Всех с НОВЫМ ГОДОМ ! Счастья, Здоровья, Удачи !
Вот и закончился мой марафон. 18.11.2015 года обратился в МИНЗДРАВ, по поводу :
1. преждевременной выписке на работу, после проведённой мне операции;
2.правомерности действий врача-профпатолога, вынесшей заключение о моей полной профнепригодности к трудовой деятельности, без осмотра пациента, ещё до моего визита на комиссию.
31.12.2015 года получил ответ на своё обращение из Облздрава:

Комитетом здравоохранения Волгоградской области рассмотрено Ваше обращение по вопросу качества оказания медицинской помощи. Сообщаем следующее.
В ходе проведённой проверки по вашему обращению, сообщаем вам, что нарушений в деятельности врачебной комиссии и лечащего врача не выявлено.
После проведённой вам операции, 10.06.2015 года, вы неоднократно, в течении года находились на амбулаторном лечении. Закрытие листка нетрудоспособности и выписка на работу,  24.09.2015 года,  проведены без нарушений, с соблюдением установленных сроков и исходя из состояния вашего здоровья. Проведённая вам операция не относится к операциям, требующих длительного восстановительного лечения.
В действиях комиссии при проведении внеочередного профосмотра , установившей вам диагноз - не годен к работе  Пр.302. п.3. гл.4 , нарушений не выявлено. На данный момент, ваше здоровье не позволяет выполнять работу слесаря-ремонтника, ввиду малого срока после проведённой вам операции. По результатам комиссии, вам было рекомендовано обратиться к врачу-неврологу по месту жительства для решения вопроса о дальнейшем лечении и проведении реабилитационных мероприятий.
В действиях врача-профпатолога, установившей вам это заключение нарушений не выявлено.
Рекомендуем Вам по вопросам организации оказания медицинской помощи обратиться к заместителю главного врача по поликлиническому разделу работы.

Вот такой ответ был получен на моё обращение. Самое интересное что мне сказали, когда проводилась эта проверка - Вернуться к своей прежней трудовой деятельности, вы сможете не раньше месяцев через 6-7, когда полностью восстановитесь. А то что вас уволили с работы, добивайтесь своего  восстановления на работе через суд.
 Театр абсурда, иначе это всё действо назвать нельзя.


----------



## Веронника (1 Янв 2016)

А сколько же по закону (максимальный срок)может находиться человек на больничном после проведенной такой операции,мне в поликлинике невролог сказал-не более 120 дней,если тебя что-то беспокоит -то подавай в суд на врачей -нейрохирургов,которые делали тебе эту операцию


----------



## Диана К (1 Янв 2016)

На последнем приёме у лечещего травматолога я задала вопрос по поводу срока больничного листа (у меня тоже тпф ) он мне сказал 160-180 дней. Вот так.


----------



## Веронника (1 Янв 2016)

Выходит у всех по-разному...единого правила нет?


----------



## La murr (1 Янв 2016)

Через 120 дней пребывания на больничном листе, пациента направляют на медико-социальную экспертизу - МСЭ.
Врачи МСЭ комиссионно принимают решение, будет ли пациенту присвоена группа инвалидности либо больничный лист будет продлеваться, либо будет закрыт.


----------



## Веронника (1 Янв 2016)

да ничего они и не предлагали...сказали 120 дней это максимум и все....просто я искала положение или правило пребывания на больничном по данному заболеванию...так ничего и не нашла..чем могу аргументировать


----------



## La murr (1 Янв 2016)

*ВЕРОННИКА*, они и не предлагают.
120 дней больничного до МСЭ - общероссийская практика.
Дальше - по ситуации.


----------



## Веронника (1 Янв 2016)

Так вот ситуация то была не очень и она была озвучена,чего мне это практика,если не наклонов,ни поклонов,ни обувь одеть,а они в ответ-все вопросы к нейрохирургии,реабилитацию провели...все должно быть уже отлично...практика есть...хочу увидеть теорию...


----------



## Волжанин (1 Янв 2016)

Больничный лист выдаётся сроком до 10-12 месяцев или до 4 месяцев. Сроки зависят от клинического и трудового прогноза (является ли прогноз течения заболевания очевидно благоприятным или неблагоприятным, благоприятный прогноз - если после консервативного или оперативного лечения у пациента наблюдается положительная динамика состояния здоровья, неблагоприятный прогноз - если после лечения, состояние пациента остаётся без изменений, или наступает ухудшение его состояния. ) Это указано в следующих нормативных актах.
В разделе 2 Приказа Министерства здравоохранения и социального развития РФ от 29.07.2011г. N 624н " Об утверждении Порядка выдачи листков нетрудоспособности " указано, что при амбулаторном лечении заболеваний медицинский работник единолично выдаёт листок нетрудоспособности единовременно на срок до 10 календарных дней и единолично  продлевает его на срок до 30 календарных дней. При сроках временной нетрудоспособности, превышающих 30 календарных дней, листок нетрудоспособности выдаётся по решению врачебной комиссией, порядок деятельности которой утверждён приказом Минздравсоцразвития от 24.09.2008 N 513н.
При сроке временной нетрудоспособности, превышающей 30 календарных дней, решение вопроса дальнейшего лечения и выдачи листка нетрудоспособности осуществляется врачебной комиссией.
По решению врачебной комиссии при благоприятном клиническом и трудовом прогнозе листок нетрудоспособности может быть выдан в установленном порядке до дня восстановления трудоспособности, но на срок не более 10 месяцев, а в отдельных случаях ( травмы, состояния после реконструктивных операций, туберкулёз ) - на срок не более 12 месяцев, с периодичностью продления по решению врачебной комиссии не реже чем через 30 календарных дней.(пункт 13. Приказа N 624н)
Пункт 27 Приказа N 624н предусматривает выдачу больничных при направлении на МСЭ. На неё направляются граждане, имеющие стойкие ограничения жизнедеятельности и трудоспособности, нуждающиеся в социальной защите, по заключению врачебной комиссии при:
- очевидном неблагоприятном клиническом и трудовом прогнозе вне зависимости от сроков нетрудоспособности, но не позднее 4 месяцев от даты её начала;
- благоприятном клиническом и трудовом прогнозе при временной нетрудоспособности, продолжающейся свыше 10 месяцев ( в отдельных случаях: состояние после травм и реконструктивных операций, при лечении туберкулёза-свыше 12 месяцев)
Эти приложения содержатся и в федеральном законе от 21.11.2011г. N 323-ФЗ " Об основах охраны здоровья граждан в Российской Федерации ".
То что операция ТПФ относится к реконструктивным, это подтверждают все врачи, которые их проводят.
Вся беда в том, что после выписки и  направления для дальнейшего лечения и восстановления после проведённой операции, по месту жительства, местные врачи просто понятия не имеют - какая продолжительность восстановительного лечения, что эта операция относится к реконструктивным, про прогнозы и говорить не приходится.
В моём случае и местные врачи, и районные мне говорят одно - врач проводивший операцию не указал, что операция реконструктивная, не указал сроки послеоперационного восстановительного лечения, не указал какой у вас будет прогноз. А то что указанно в выписке - подробное описание операции, что выписан с улучшениями, они не видят. Позвонить и узнать по этим вопросам у специалистов, для них нечто из ряда невозможного.
Если врачи проводящие профосмотр говорят - обратитесь к врачу проводившему вам операцию, пусть  он выдаст справку, можете ли вы работать или нет.


----------



## Веронника (2 Янв 2016)

Спасибо..очень вразумительно

Так вот сейчас имею ещё вопрос,выписали меня на работу,после 120 дней,а я по-прежнему не могу наклрняться,даже сделать самое необходимое,одеть обувь,дома то мне домашние оденут,а на работе? Что-то падает-невозможно поднять...как же теперь быть? Врачи уверяли и настаивали...больше 120 дней нельзя...дали справку на лёгкий труд...поесть сидеть на работе 8 часов....


----------



## Волжанин (2 Янв 2016)

Здравствуйте, Вероника ! Скажу сразу, у нас с Вами прямо противоположные ситуации, дело в том что после проведённой мне операции, я восстановился через 3,5 месяца, т.е делаю всё что и до операции. В данный момент продолжаю выполнять все упражнения и рекомендации данные мне врачом-нейрохирургом. Но тем не менее, мне поставили диагноз - не годен к работе.
Требовать продолжения больничного, для продолжения восстановительного лечения уже не получится, так как прежний больничный определявший послеоперационное восстановительное лечение был уже закрыт. Единственное решение, это идти на приём к врачу-неврологу и сказать что у Вас появились боли и неприятные ощущения. Врач должен будет открыть новый листок нетрудоспособности, и хорошо если больничный не будет прерываться на весь  период восстановительного лечения, что вряд ли. Обычно врач держит пациента на срок не более 15-30 дней, т.е курс лечения, затем выписывает на работу. 
Можно конечно обращаться на следующий день после выписки снова, но в этом случае может возникнуть ещё одна, весьма неприятная в дальнейшем ситуация. Если Вы будете находиться на больничном более 3-х раз за календарный год по поводу одного и того же заболевания, то при прохождении очередного профосмотра Вас просто спишут по Пр.302. ( хроническое обострение 3 и более раз за календарный год ).
Можно обратиться в свою страховую компанию, с претензией на качество проводимого лечения.
Но всё решает лечащий врач, он один определяет состояние здоровья пациента, длительность и необходимость продления больничного.
Со мной в Московской клинике лежал парень, которому провели точно такую же операцию как и мне, только на 4 дня позже меня оперировали. Мы с ним созваниваемся, так он всё ещё на больничном находится, говорит что и на МСЭК его не оформляли, спрашивал врача-невролога когда он его будет выписывать, врач ему ответил что не раньше апреля 2016 года. Вот так.


----------



## Udgin (2 Янв 2016)

У меня больничный 120 дней был, потом договорился на неполный день.


----------

